# The 11'' Killer Jaguar Cichlid...



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Here are a couple of photos of the "Godfather" not really new but this cichlid looks so beautiful and is very close with an oscar personality and hunger.Why "Godfather" because of the fact of want to be the Boss at all cost...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

he looks nice


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

Now theres a fish that wont take any sh*t :laugh:


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

So what ever happened to the Oscar with it? Do they still spar with each other?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful Jag!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn
















Well, I'm not a great fan of cichlids (don't hit me...







), but a Jaguar Cichlid like this one is one hell of a fish for sure - very impressive


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you got to appreciate any of them large and healthy well cared for fish


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Niiiice....:nod: ...Good luck with that badass jag


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Damn
> ...


 False: fish with huge bulging heads, even when in the prime of their lives, are god-aweful imo. Good for fish bait, but that's about it...
But normal-looking ones, not those abominable freaks of nature (in so far nature has anything to do with it







), can be very impressive and beautiful fish indeed.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> False: fish with huge bulging heads, even when in the prime of their lives, are god-aweful imo. Good for fish bait, but that's about it...
> But normal-looking ones, not those abominable freaks of nature (in so far nature has anything to do with it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks guys he is almost puching 12'' TL and got him last October







!



> So what ever happened to the Oscar with it? Do they still spar with each other?


since they're all together in a bigger aquaria now it some times open his mouth at them, and puch them a little bit but all he want is to school with the oscars,both females even try to do some love thing showing his size and fins...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice jag it looks like a beast i bet the ladies love him.
dixon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Lonald said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > False: fish with huge bulging heads, even when in the prime of their lives, are god-aweful imo. Good for fish bait, but that's about it...
> ...


 Hey, it's just my opinion - whatever you think is your concern, whatever I think is mine...







And I happen to loathe those kocky fish...
So you may stop shaking your head...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

It's KOKY Judazzz,









Besides a Nuchal hump is naturally occuring...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> It's KOKY Judazzz,:rasp:


 I guess I got the message across, right?









Anyways, I know some cichlids have a head tumor naturally (sign of health and dominance, right?), and I don't like the look of that. But that's natural. What I hate are those "manufactured" fish like Flowerhorns...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

...No offense but you don't really know anything about flowerhorns then, man.

I'm just going to say that only about 10% of male Flowerhorns get a Nuchal hump and less than like 2% females get it....

Oh well to each his own, I suppose.


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)




----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice jag.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i love it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> ...No offense but you don't really know anything about flowerhorns then, man.
> 
> I'm just going to say that only about 10% of male Flowerhorns get a Nuchal hump and less than like 2% females get it....


If that's the conclusion you draw from what I say, that's your problem (or blessing, or whatever...)
I just said I hate fish with what I see as huge tumor-like growths on their head, not that all FH's get them - if you want to respond to what I say, fine, but if you don't read what I say properly, please waste your time somewhere else: I don't like having words put into my mouth









But for one part you're right: I don't really know that much about FH's, and that's the way I want to keep it: it's not something for me.....


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Nice pictures, I don't like the look of hump headed fish either, but everyone has their own opinion.

benefit: JMT is the sh*t!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Awesome Jag! nice pics too...
Are they easy to find in the Area Metro?

Carnivoro


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> Awesome Jag! nice pics too...
> Are they easy to find in the Area Metro?
> 
> Carnivoro


 Right now they're a couple of babies on Rexville Plaza in Bayamon.THE BAD new is that the owner of the LFT said the jaguar cichlid is now prohibited in PR for no reason so hurry up and get one,i don't really sure si esto realmente es verdad but it sucks


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

oh Bro... That really sucks.
lol Damn! in a few years we going to keep just Betas and Guppies...

Carnivoro


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> oh Bro... That really sucks.
> lol Damn! in a few years we going to keep just Betas and Guppies...
> 
> Carnivoro


 Si quizas eso es lo que nos espera pero i got a baby one today from the lft


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

what size tank is that beauty in? any tankmates?

my LFS has a huge jag that they said they would give me mainly because its been eating up blood parrots like jelly beans in one of the 180 gallon display tanks they have. downside is i'll prob need to buy a huge setup from them to get it









~Will.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > ...No offense but you don't really know anything about flowerhorns then, man.
> ...



















Damn, NY blows ass when it comes to fish....I've only see one jag my entire life


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

iLLwiLL said:


> what size tank is that beauty in? any tankmates?
> 
> my LFS has a huge jag that they said they would give me mainly because its been eating up blood parrots like jelly beans in one of the 180 gallon display tanks they have. downside is i'll prob need to buy a huge setup from them to get it
> 
> ...


Right now he's in a pond with this tank mates:2 oscars one p-bass,snook,large mouth Bass,texas,gourami,pair of firemouth,jewel a big ass shrimp.He was a little agrressive but only with the females oscar he was doing some love things,i bought yesterday a jag hopefully a female for him


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

excellent fish and pictures


----------

